# new artwork: Cain, Bones, Fedor, etc



## bradu (Apr 7, 2012)

Just found this forum. Thought I'd share some of my artwork here. If you like it, add me on twitter @therealbradu

You can see all of my MMA and other artwork at http://www.bradutterstrom.com

Here are some of my newer works (click for full versions):

Cain Velasquez, pastel 5x7"



Jon "Bones" Jones, pastel 9x12"


Fedor Emelianenko, pastel 5x7"


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

i think the fedor one is the best


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

You've got talent dude, keep at it.


----------

